# Water well with hand pump.



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

I live close enough to town to be on city water. 600 plus acres next to my property that belongs to state or county, school board land. I feed deer, doves, squirrels and rabbits in my yard. Don't hunt them but if I had to for survival I would. 
What I don't have is a water source.
What do you think about a well with a hand pump?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

A well with a hand pump, crank, or rope and bucket is going to be a big improvement over NOTHING if the city electric pumps go down. Depends a lot on how long you want to prepare for. I have an 1100 gallon water tank out back, and a rain system I can put up quickly. Not good enough for TEOTWAWKI, but fine for most SHTF scenarios.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks. I thought about a water storage tank also. Many years ago a friend had a well with manual pump. Worked great.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Many areas that have city water do not allow private wells. So do your home work. I can not say for sure ,but I have heard some have put in sand point wells without the city knowing. 10 years ago town near here Outlawed private wells everyone had 1 year to hook up to city water and cement their well shut.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

I have heard that we can have a well. For watering garden, washing cars etc. But it cannot be connected to the house. I would have to confirm this though.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swrock said:


> I live close enough to town to be on city water. 600 plus acres next to my property that belongs to state or county, school board land. I feed deer, doves, squirrels and rabbits in my yard. Don't hunt them but if I had to for survival I would.
> What I don't have is a water source.
> What do you think about a well with a hand pump?


Check with your county for any necessary building permits. Also you can check with the U.S. Geological Survey Dept to see what the geological make up of your land is. Limestone is good, Shale not necessarily for a water well.

I've tripled down on my water supply at Slippy Lodge; County Water, Water Collection System with (2) 500 Gallon Tanks and a low producing 400' Well. My plan is to add a storage cistern to my Well as it produces less than desirable gallons per minute to fully run a household. Money and Time Son, Money and Time...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Two choices. First is a well but get the water tested. Second is a cistern to catch rain water from the roof. If possible do both. One is none and two is one approach. It is great to have choices and back up.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Swrock said:


> I live close enough to town to be on city water. 600 plus acres next to my property that belongs to state or county, school board land. I feed deer, doves, squirrels and rabbits in my yard. Don't hunt them but if I had to for survival I would.
> What I don't have is a water source.
> What do you think about a well with a hand pump?


even if allowed with a permit >>> got an idea you'll be changing your mind after seeing the total $$$$ bill - just look up the cost of the pumps necessary to pull water at some of these well depths - Farmer Brown's old hand pump most likely won't do the job ....


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Not a big fan of the roof rain catching system...
First, go up on the roof and count the piles of raccoon poop, and the splatters of bird droppings (old ones are clearly visible, many more are mostly washed away but remnants are still there. Look for squirrel, mouse, and rat dookie while you're at it. Imagine how many critters have PEED up there... it is dried and invisible, but merely waiting for the rain to re-animate it so's it can flow down to your barrel. 
Lotsa folks say "well, sure it's not POTABLE, but it's good to water your garden. Unless you have roofing tiles/shingles which are made of petroleum products. Like a little asphalt sauce with your zucchini? 
I prefer a stand alone, above ground cistern system which utilizes a tarp erected with simple poles... collects a lot of water, and bypasses most of those other extra spicy ingredients. Just my opinion.


----------

